

Show HN: Live HTTP Headers for Chrome (based upon FF plugin, includes search) - ZaneClaes
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ihnbjlgmejamphehjjdlbmeiphikmlmc/

======
Valid
Awesome! When I switched from FF to Chrome, I was really disappointed that
many of the extensions I used for web development weren't yet available on
Chrome. It's great to see more of these extensions brought over. Thanks!

~~~
ZaneClaes
Thanks! I'd been waiting on this for 1-2 years, figured it was about time ;)

